# Dix-Hallpike and Epley codes



## mabynlynn (Apr 22, 2016)

I am trying figure out the best CPT codes to use for a Dix-Hallpike test and Epley/Canalith Repositioning. We used to use an Unspecified code, 92700 with 2 units for a Dix-Hallpike test, bilateral, and 3 units for a bilateral Epley. Our office was just bought by a major corporate network and with the new computer system , we can no longer use this code. Is there any suggestions as to what codes to use for these procedures?  I found the code 92532(Positional Nystagmus test) for the Dix-Hallpike, but it can't be used with an E/M code. Cold tat code be used during a VNG, which doesn't have an E/M code?  Also, I found the code 95992(Canalith repositioning procedure, eg. Epley maneuver, Semont maneuver), which I believe can be used with an E/M code. Any advice or input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mburke81 (May 20, 2016)

The VEMP Vestibular Evoked Potential does not have a code and need to use 92700 unlisted and report and explanation.   Canalith repositioning must now be done by a therapist not payable to audiologist.


----------

